

10 Reasons You Should Never Own Stocks Again - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/?p=1848

======
dgreensp
Anyone who knows enough about the stock market to attempt such an article owes
it to readers to educate rather than fear-monger, with wild unexplained
references to being raped by Warren Buffett for so much as buying a stock.

It's true that the average person can't make a lot of easy money these days by
throwing their savings into the stock market hoping a rising tide will lift
all boats, or by watching stock graphs go up and down and trying to be clever.
Rather, investments tend to pay off if you truly have some information or
insight about a company, which can take many forms, or some influence over the
value of what you're investing in (for example, you own the company), and/or
if you understand the mechanics of the stock market well.

The article basically dresses up these basic facts in a ridiculous costume.

